# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Phase III Studie

## HeikeM

Hallo,

mein Vater (68 J) PSA 85, nimmt seit dieser Woche an einer Phase III Studie /Docetaxel teil. 
(Pr. Dr. med. Kurt Miller/Sponsor der Studie Charitè Berlin)

Gibt es unter Euch noch jemanden, der auch teilnimmt und mir davon berichten kann? 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Taxotere und dieser Phase III Docetaxol/Taxotere? Gibt es überhaupt einen Unterschied?

hier: http://www.auo-online.de/pdf/P_AP4004.pdf

LG Heike

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Taxotere und dieser Phase III Docetaxol/Taxotere? Gibt es überhaupt einen Unterschied?


Docetaxol ist der Wirkstoff und Taxotere der von Sanofi-Aventis geschützte Name des Medikaments. Es gibt m. W. bisher nur ein Medikament mit dem Wirkstoff Docetaxol, nämlich Taxotere. Bei anderen Medikamenten ist das anders. Dort gibt es u. U. mehrere Produckte unter verschiedenen Namen von unterschiedlichen Herstellern, die alle die selben Wirkstoffe beinhalten. Das ist in der Zukunft bei Docetaxol auch denkbar, nämlich dann, wenn das Patent von Sanofi-Aventis ausgelaufen ist oder als Lizenzprodukt.

WW

----------


## HeikeM

Danke Winfried,

habe es jetzt auch gelesen Docetaxel (Taxotere)....

Die ersten Tage gings ihm gut und nun ist ihm kontinuierlich schlecht und er hat zum ersten Mal in seinem Leben keinen Hunger. (was ihm in seinen 68 Jahren noch nie passiert ist) 
Nun ja, das muß man wohl in Kauf nehmen.

Er leidet seit vielen Jahren unter starkem Asthma nun steht hier als bekannte Nebenwirkungen "Luftnot". Das kann ja heiter werden.

Wenn ich den Satz lese: ZIEL der Studie ist die 1 -Jahres -Überlebenszeit
wird auch mir schlecht. 

Ich hoffe das mein Drängen auf sofortige Chemo die richtige Entscheidung war und wünsche Euch beiden (allen anderen natürlich auch) die Statistiken zu euren Gunsten über den Haufen zu werfen! 

LG Heike

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... ZIEL der Studie ist die 1 -Jahres -Überlebenszeit
> wird auch mir schlecht. ...


 In welchem Studienarm ist dein Vater gelandet? Bekommt er Taxotere (35mg/m²) wöchentlich oder dreiwöchentlich (75mg/m²)?

Immerhin gehen die Macher dieser Studie davon aus, dass der größere Teil des Patientenkollektives das nächste Jahr überlebt. Das heißt dann ja noch nicht, dass sie das übernächste und das darauf folgende Jahr nicht überleben. 

Tatsache ist allerdings, dass die Prognose in unserer Situation eine Katastrophe ist und zwar mit und ohne Taxotere. Da gibt es nichts zu beschönigen. Wenn ich mir meine PSAVZen anschaue, dann bekomme ich ein Gefühl dafür, wie schnell es enden könnte. Das ist wahrlich nichts für schwache Nerven. Deshalb bin ich ja auch unterwegs, um nach Alternativen zu Taxotere zu suchen.

Mit Übelkeit und Appetitlosigkeit hatte ich nur ganz wenige Tage nach meinem ersten Taxotere-Zyklus im Nov. 2005 zu kämpfen. Damals ist mein Gamma-GT auf 2830U/l gestiegen. Es ist damit nicht ganz klar, ob die Übelkeit nicht eher den aus dem Ruder gelaufenen Transaminasen geschuldet war. Dein Vater sollte ggf. nicht zögern und nach Medikamenten gegen die Übelkeit nachfragen!

Eine andere Nebenwirkung von Taxotere ist, dass die Geschmacksnerven beeinträchtigt werden. Das ist natürlich auch nicht appetitanregend.

Ich selbst habe das umgekehrte Problem. Ich muss auch unter Taxotere aufpassen, dass ich nicht an Gewicht zulege, gerade an Weihnachten.

Ich habe keine Luftnot und kein Asthma. Allerdings hat Taxotere Auswirkungen auf das Blutbild und das Hämoglobin ist für den Sauerstofftransport zuständig. Die Hämoglobinwerte sind in meinem Falle leicht erniedrigt. Achterbahn fahren vor allen Dingen die Leukozyten. 

Unabhängig von Taxotere sollte man sich über Nebenwirkungen unvermeidlicher Therapien möglichst wenig Gedanken machen. Es gibt ja diesen Placebo-Effekt: Man verabreicht Patienten definitiv wirkungslose Medikamente, dennoch erleben diese eine heilende Wirkung. Das funktioniert auch umgekehrt. Manch einer liest auf dem Waschzettel eines Medikamentes alle potentiellen Nebenwirkungen und hat sie spontan. Davor sollte man sich schützen.

Mir gehen jetzt, drei Wochen nach der Infusion, ganz viele Haare aus. Das kenne ich von meinem 1. Zyklus im Nov. 2005. Nun habe ich sehr dichtes, leicht ergrautes Haar. Mir gehen vor allen Dingen die blonden Haare aus, die weißen bleiben. So werde ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit optisch um mind. 10 Jahre gealtert, mit schütterem weißem Haar. Nach Absetzen von Taxotere wachsen die Haare wieder nach.

WW

----------


## HeikeM

Hallo Winfried,

danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort.

Mein Vater bekommt Taxotere 3-wöchentlich. Er muß dann jedesmal 2 Tage in der Klinik bleiben. Ihm ist noch immer übel und Durchfall ist noch hinzugekommen. In der Hoffnung das es ihm bald besser geht und natürlich das Taxotere den PSA Wert wieder runtertreibt hält er durch. Was bleibt auch sonst. 

Dir und allen anderen viel Erfolg

LG Heike

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Heike,

auch die Nebenwirkungen (Negativwirkungen) sind leider Teil einer Chemotherapie. Diese dürfen aber keinesfalls die Oberhand gewinnen und das muss auch für Teilnehmer an einer Studie gelten.
Die Nebenwirkungen Übelkeit und Durchfall müssten eigentlich durch die übliche Begleittherapie (Infusion mit entsprechenden "Helfern" vor der Chemo oder Medikamente gegen Übelkeit und Durchfall nach der Therapie) in den Griff zu bekommen sein. Sprich darüber mit dem beahndelnden Arzt.

Bei zu starken Nebenwirkungen besteht auch die Möglichkeit, die Therapie mit einer niedrigeren Dosierung bzw. durch wöchentliche Therapie (3 Wochen jeweis 1 x pro Woche, dann 1 Woche Pause) durchzuführen (Dosierung: wöchentlich 1 x 30 mg/m2 oder 35 mg/m2). 
Das müsste meines Erachtens ebenfalls im Rahmen der Studie III möglich sein, da ein Vergelich der wöchentlichen Therapie mit der 3-Wochen Therapie ein Ziel der Studie ist.

Viel Erfolg bei Deiner/Eurer (durchaus nachdrücklichen) Rücksprache mit dem behandelnden Arzt !

Alles Gute für Deinen Vater und Dich auch in 2007 !

Siegbert

----------


## HeikeM

Danke Siegbert,

heute gehts ihm gut. Keine Übelkeit, kein Durchfall!
Lediglich die Stelle (an der Brust) wo ihm etwas unter die Haut gesetzt wurde um die weiteren Infusionen einfacher ansetzen zu können, schmerzt und juckt.
Davon hatte ich bisher noch nie gehört. 
Es haben sich Blasen und Flecken in allen möglichen Farben dort entwickelt, während ihm die fast schwarzen die größte Sorge bereiten.
Da dies, wie ihm gesagt wurde, nicht vorkommen darf, fährt er morgen früh zur Klinik. Hoffentlich, denn er wartet mit allem immer zu lange ab und ich bin ja 800 km weiter weg.

LG Heike

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Heike,
Deinem Vater wurde nach Deiner Schilderung wohl kürzlich durch eine kleine OP ein Port eingesetzt, der die Blutentnahmen und Infusionsgaben erleichtern und die Armvenen entlasten soll.
Das ist prima. Mir hilft der Port sehr.
Blaue Flecken und Jucken sind kurz nach der kleinen OP sicherlich nicht ungewöhnlich, schwarze Flecken rechtfertigen den heutigen Gang in die Klinik.
Schön, dass es Deinem Vater hinsichtlich der Nebenwirkungen besser geht. Ich wünsche ihm, dass das so bleibt und keine weiteren Negativwirkungen hinzu kommen. Über eine entsprechende Begleittherapie muss das auch möglich sein.

Alles Gute zum Jahreswechsel und für das neue Jahre !


Siegbert

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...Das müsste meines Erachtens ebenfalls im Rahmen der Studie III möglich sein, da ein Vergelich der wöchentlichen Therapie mit der 3-Wochen Therapie ein Ziel der Studie ist.


Schon auch, aber die primäre Fragestellung der Studie ist eine andere:

_Arm A: kontinuierliche Gabe von Docetaxel (wöchentlich oder 3-wöchentlich, Details s.u.) bis zum Auftreten eines Abbruchkriteriums_

_Arm B: intermittierende Gabe von Docetaxel (wöchentlich oder 3-wöchentlich, Details s.u.) bis zum Auftreten eines Abbruchkriteriums: Eine Behandlungssequenz dauert 12 Wochen (d.h., 3 Zyklen bei wöchentlicher Gabe und 4 Zyklen bei 3-wöchentlicher Gabe). Nach jeder Sequenz wird die Therapie so lange unterbrochen, bis es im therapiefreien Intervall zu Anzeichen einer Progression (Definition s. Kriterien für die Auswertung) kommt._

_wöchentliche Gabe von Docetaxel (1 Zyklus = 28 Tage): 35 mg/m² i.v. an den Tagen 1, 8 und 15, Wiederholung ab Tag 29_

_3-wöchentliche Gabe von Docetaxel (1 Zyklus = 21 Tage) 75 mg/m² i.v. an Tag 1, Wiederholung ab Tag 22_ 

_Eine prophylaktische Behandlung mit Steroiden entsprechend der Vorgaben im Prüfplan muss durchgeführt werden._

*In welchem Studienarm ist den Vater gelandet, Heike?*

Aus wissenschaftlichem Interesse sind solche Studien sicher wichtig. Für den daran teilnehmenden Patienten ist es nicht unbedingt der Renner. 

Ich habe am 29.12.06 Taxotere bekommen und zwar wieder in der Onkolog. Ambulanz des Krhs. Ffm N/W. Frankfurt ist für mich 200km entfernt. Ich schicke meine beim Hausarzt ermittelten Blutwerte per Fax voraus. Als ich um 10Uhr ankam war meine Infusion schon vorbereitet. Um 12Uhr war ich dort fertig, inklusive Arztgespräch. Danach war ich auf der Zeil, Geburtstagsgeschenke und Blumen für meine Frau sowie zwei heruntergesetzte Hosen bei C&A für mich kaufen, außerdem beim Türken ein paar exotische Lebensmittel. Wir Leute vom Lande (* machen immer große Augen, wenn wir mal in die Großstadt kommen. Da lasse ich mir einen Einkaufsbummel nicht entgehen - Nein, in der Peepshow war ich nicht, ich bin doch impotent.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, ich habe selbst auch schon Taxotere stationär bekommen, man muss es aber nicht stationär machen. Krankenhaus macht, wie der Name schon sagt, krank. Es ist einfach ein Stück Lebensqualität, wenn man die Chemotherapie mit den Einkäufen verbinden kann und abends im eigenen Bett liegt.

(* PS, damit jetzt keiner Landei zu mir sagt: Ich habe von 1972 bis 1997, also 25 Jahre in Berlin(West) gelebt.

WW

----------


## HeikeM

Danke Siegbert, Winfried und allen....

Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes, erfolgreiches Neues Jahr!

Mein Vater ist in Arm B "gelandet". 3-wöchentliche Gabe (75mg/m2).

Heute hatte er wieder seinen Zometa Termin. Ihm geht es nach der anfänglichen Übelkeit/Durchfall wieder ganz gut. Er hat Hunger, fährt Fahrrad etc. 
Nun hat er starken Juckreiz am ganzen Körper (vorher nur die Füße)!?
Asthma verschlimmert sich, besonders Nachts, er ist total verschleimt.
(Vielleicht liegt das aber auch am Wetter). Also alles soweit ok.

LG Heike

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Taxotere (Docetaxel) gehört zu den sog. Spindelgiften.Es ist ein semisynthetisches Derivat vonBaccatin III. Das ist ein Inhaltsstoff der Nadeln der europäischen Eibe(Taxus baccata).
Spindelgifte stören bei der Zellteilung die Bildung eines Spindelapparates und dessen Funktion.Es kommt so zur Hemmung des Mitose.
Das passiert aber nicht nur gewünscht bei den Tumorzellen, sondern leider auch bei anderen ("gesunden") Zellen des Organismus. Das nennt man dann Nebenwirkungen, oder unerwünschte Wirkungen.
So können dann z.B. kurzzeitige und aber auch langzeitige Nebenwirkungen - je nach Dosierung und individueller Verträglichkeit - auftreten.
Bei Docetaxel treten so z.B. häufig allergische Reaktionen und Entzündungen im Mund, der Speiseröhre, dem Darm und an der Haut auf. Häufig sind auch Neuropathien, Myalgien, Arthralgien (also neuromuskuläre Funktionsstörungen). Weiterhin können auch Herzprobleme (niedriger Blutdruck, Bradykardie, AV-Block) auftreten.Die Blutbildung im Knochenmarksystem wird gestört.
Ebenfalls können Störungen der Leberfunktionen auftreten, Docetaxel wird vorwiegend über die Leber ausgeschieden.Häufig sind auch Schwellungen der unteren Extremitäten (Ödembildung). 
Langfristige unerwünschte Wirkungen können auch noch nicht detailliert vermerkt werden, wie z.B. sekundäre Tumorbildung, da der Zeitfaktor bei den Patienten - es liegt ja leider auf der Hand - eine ausführliche Dokumentation oft nicht zuläßt.
Zusammengefaßt ist zu sagen, das gemeinsame Wirkungsprinzip der bekannten Zytostatika (so auch Taxotere) besteht darin, über unterschiedliche Mechanismen die Zellteilung (der Tumorzellen) zu erschweren oder zu verhindern, aber eben - wie o. beschrieben - nicht nur der Tumorzellen.

Taxotere ist zur Zeit ein sehr wirksames Zytostatikum beim Pratatakrebs. Über die Form und Zeit der Anwendung müssen gute Ärzte und verantwortlich und für jeden einzelnen Patienten individuell entscheiden.
Über evtl. Resistenzentwicklung bei den unterschiedlichen Dosierungen sollte noch gesprochen werden. 
Gruß Werner

----------


## HeikeM

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nach 1 x Taxotere ist der PSA Wert von 85 auf 89 angestiegen?
Blutwerte alle ok. 
Andere Medikamente bekommt er nicht (außer Zometa).
Vorgestern hat er die 2. bekommen.
Weiß man(n) schon jetzt, das Taxotere bei ihm nicht anschlägt oder
kann es normal sein. Nach dem drastischen Anstieg der letzten Monate
kann es auch ein gutes Zeichen sein? 

Heike

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... nach 1 x Taxotere ist der PSA Wert von 85 auf 89 angestiegen?


Hallo Heike, 

dazu lässt sich im Moment wenig sagen. Es gibt Patienten, bei denen Taxotere nicht wirkt. Wenn's so wäre, dann wäre es Mist.

Bei meinem allerersten Taxotere-Zyklus im Nov. 05 stieg mein PSA auch zunächst an. Ich war deshalb beuruhigt. Heidenreich deutete es als die Auswirkung vermehrter Aboptose der Prostatakarzinomzellen. Er behielt Recht. Wenig später fiel der Wert.

Ich drücke euch die Daumen,

Winfried

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Heike!
Ich denke, der PSA-Anstieg nach 1x Taxotere ist normal, das war auch bei meinem Mann so. Danach begann er dann langsam zu fallen.
LG Marie

----------


## HeikeM

Danke, das beruhigt schon mal wieder....

Ich lese hier in Euren Profilen, das Ihr alle unter der Chemo noch andere Medikamente bekommt. Profact, Zoladex....
Mein Vater nicht! Wegen der Studie? (könnte das das Bild zerstören über die Erfahrungen mit Taxotere?) 
Er muß ja jeden Tag einen Bericht über sein Befinden schreiben. 

LG Heike

----------


## WinfriedW

Liebe Heike,

sowohl Profact als auch Zoladex sind sogenannte LHRH-Analoga. Sie unterdrücken beim Mann die Testosteron-Produktion in den Hoden. Hierdurch wird das Wachstum hormonabhängiger Prostatatumorzellen verhindert. Taxotere ist zugelassen im hormonrefraktären Stadium, wenn das Karzinom trotz wirksamer Unterdrückung des männlichen Sexualhormons weiter wächst. In sofern bin ich mir zunächst mal sicher, dass dein Vater in der Vergangenheit ebenfalls ein LHRH-Analogon bekam. Dieses scheint jetzt nicht mehr oder nicht mehr ausreichend zu wirken. Ob es in dieser Situation Sinn macht, das LHRH-Analogon weiter zu geben, ist nicht ganz sicher. Die vorherrschende Mehrheitsmeinung in Onkologen- und Urologenkreisen ist wohl, man solle das Testosteron auch unter Taxotere weiterhin unterdrücken, weil auch in dieser Situation ein Teil des Tumorgewebes noch hormonabhängig sei.

Vor diesem Hintergrund halte ich es für wahrscheinlich, dass auch dein Vater weiterhin ein LHRH-Analogon bekommt. Profact oder Zoladex werden als Dreimonatsdepot verabreicht. Es kann sein, dass sich dein Vater gar nicht der Tatsache bewusst ist, dass das Depot, welches er vor drei Monaten bekam, weiterhin wirksam ist. Es kann durchaus auch sein, dass sich das Krankenhaus darauf verlässt,  dass dein Vater das LHRH-Analogon beim Urologen bekommt und deshalb nichts tut. Selbst wenn bei deinem Vater das LHRH-Analogon abgesetzt sein sollte, würde es u. U. monatelang dauern bis das Testosteron wieder ansteigt.

Prof. Schultze-Seemann vertritt im persönlichen Gespräch eine davon abweichende (Außenseiter- (??)) Meinung. Er sagt ganz klar: "Eine nicht mehr wirksame Therapie setzt man ab!" Es gibt seiner Meinung nach keine ernst zu nehmenden Hinweise dafür, dass in dieser Situation die Fortführung der antiandrogenen Therapie dem Patienten einen Benefit bringt. Prof. Schultze-Seemann würde in meinem Falle auch Avodart absetzen.

Eine andere Frage ist, ob Taxotere nicht auch gegen möglicherweise noch hormonabhängige Anteile des Tumors wirksam ist und man schon deshalb auf die Hormonunterdrückung verzichten könnte, denn irgendwie ist es doppelt gemoppelt.

Ich selbst überlege mir durchaus, Profact  abzusetzen, denn der Testosteronentzug geht auf längere Sicht mit unerfreulichen Nebenwirkungen einher, siehe z. B. Siegbert. Er klagt nach 7 Jahren Hormonentzug über erhebliche Muskelschwäche. Auch Osteoporose, Blutarmut, Antriebslosigkeit und Gedächtnisschwund sind häufige Nebenwirkungen der Therapie. Vor diesem Hintergrund sollte man therapeutischen Nutzen und die damit einhergehenden Risiken sehr gründlich hinterfragen.

Im Gegensatz zu Prof. Schultze-Seemann warnt mich mein Urologe sehr. Er ist sich sicher, dass es in meinem Falle mit Anstieg des Testosterons zum weiteren PSA-Progress käme. Er hält die Frage, ob in dieser Situation der fortgeführte Testosteronentzug Sinn macht, für beantwortet. Ich weiß nicht, ob es zu diesem Thema jemals eine Studie gab. Wenn nicht, dann fände ich dies viel spannender als die Fragestellung, welcher in der Studie nachgegangen wird, an der dein Vater beteiligt ist.

Ich habe die Frage auch dem *Erlanger Onkologen*, mit dem ich ein wenig über Kreuz liege, gestellt. Der sagte immerhin, mit Absetzen der in meinem Falle nicht mehr wirksamen antiandrogenen Therapie ginge Chance einher, dass zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt der Hormonentzug erneut Wirkung zeigt.

Ich habe die Frage auch der mich in Frankfurt betreuenden Ärztin (nicht der Chefärztin) gestellt. Die hat zu dem Thema keine gefestigte Meinung. Sie sagt aber, dass sie dort das LHRH-Analogon regelmäßig weiter verabreichen. Man folgt offenbar der Mehrheitsmeinung (siehe oben). Ob dies dort jemals kritisch hinterfragt wurde, weiß ich nicht. 

Dazwischen dann der Patient, liebe Heike, nun mache etwas draus. Mein Profact-Depot  hält bis Anfang Februar. Ob ich es erneuere weiß ich noch nicht. Ich werde der Frage weiter nachgehen. Vielleicht gibts ja noch weitere Forumsteilnehmer, die dazu eine Meinung haben.

Dein Vater hat, wenn ich es recht erinnere, Knochenmetastasen. Vor diesem Hintergrund sollte er auf jeden Fall Zomata  bekommen.

Ich wünsche dir und deinem Vater alles Gute, 

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Heike und Winfried,

meine Gespräche mit verschiedenen Ärzten/Ärztinnen in Ffm N/W sowie dem Oberarzt der Tagesklinik haben ergeben, dass man durchaus erwartet, dass das Absetzen eines LHRG-Analogas und eines Antiandrogens die Krebszellen wieder für deren Wirkung in unserem Sinne sensibilisiert. 
Aber wie lange absetzen ??
Riskieren muss man das Experiment letztlich selber. Entsprechende Studienergebnisse sind m. W. nicht bekannt.
Da ich schon recht lange kein Antiandrogen mehr nehme (habe Casodex abgesetzt), könnte ich diesbezüglich einen Versuch starten, z.B. mit Androcur.

Es bleibt spannend.

Siegbert

----------


## HeikeM

Hallo,

in diesem Thread habe ich über meinen Vater berichtet und nachgefragt.

Leider stehen wir nur in telefonischen Kontakt, da er 800 km weit weg ist. 
2. Wohnsitz an der Ostsee (seit 1 Jahr).

Nun gerade die Hiobsbotschaft per Telefon: der PSA Wert ist während der Studie nach der 4. Taxotere Infusion auf über 100 gestiegen!!!
Lt. der Onkologin wird trotzdem weitergemacht, bis der Wert das doppelte von dem hat, wie angefangen. Heißt also, wenn der PSA Wert auf 160 ist, kommt er aus der Studie raus. Keine Chemo mehr.... !?
Er bekommt, außer Zometa, nichts dazu. Nächste Woche wird nochmal untersucht, wie die Metastasen sich so entwickelt haben (seine Worte).

Ich habe ihm hier schon viele Profile (Winfried, Siegbert, Merriat, Hansi B. etc.) sowie "Metastasen-Diskussionen zugeschickt. Er kommt sich schon ganz schlau vor, besonders wenn er mit Mitbetroffenen vor und nach der Chemo spricht, die nicht mal ihren PSA Wert kennen ( manche wussten nicht mal was das ist). Mich wundert, das sie es bis zur Chemo geschafft haben, denn der gleiche Urologe hatte meinen Vater bei dem stark steigenden PSA Wert weiterhin mit Casodex behandelt, wenn ich nicht dagegen geredet hätte und zur Chemo geraten hätte.  

Aber...wir wissen wieder nicht mehr weiter. Urologe wie Onkologin sagen, da kann man dann nichts mehr machen. Klasse, ich veruche hier ihm immer Hoffnung zu machen, das ist bei einem ständig negativ denkenden Menschen garnicht einfach und nun sitzt er da und gibt auf. 
Auf seine Frage eben, er hätte noch 40 Casodex zu Hause liegen, ob er die nicht einfach nehmen solle, wenn ja wieviel am Tag, wußte ich nichts mehr zu sagen....außer, frag deine Ärzte.

LG Heike

----------


## merri1at

HAllo Heike!
Zu Beginn der Chemo ist auch bei meinem Mann der PSA-Wert gestiegen, erst ab der 3. Chemo begann er zu sinken. Der Onkologe meinte, das komme öfters vor.
Wartet noch ein wenig zu, vielleicht beginnt er noch zu sinken.
Ich drück euch die Daumen!
Marie

----------


## HeikeM

Hallo Merri,

der PSA Wert war bei Chemo Beginn 85, dann ist er gestiegen auf 89, dann gesunken auf 86, dann gesunken auf 80 und jetzt nach 4. Chemo gestiegen auf über 100...

Entweder schlägt eine Chemo doch an oder nicht. Erst tut sie es dann nicht mehr! 

Was passiert hier? Mist.

LG Heike

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Merri,
> 
> der PSA Wert war bei Chemo Beginn 85, dann ist er gestiegen auf 89, dann gesunken auf 86, dann gesunken auf 80 und jetzt nach 4. Chemo gestiegen auf über 100...
> 
> Entweder schlägt eine Chemo doch an oder nicht. Erst tut sie es dann nicht mehr! 
> 
> Was passiert hier? Mist.
> 
> LG Heike


Hallo Merri und hallo Heike,

eine Therapie mit einem Zytostatikum (hier Taxotere) ist nicht hinsichtlich der therapeutischen Wirkung kalkulierbar, da bekanntlich die Wirkung nur bei ca. 40-50 % der Männer richtig greift.Hinzu kommt, dass bei  jedem Mann ein unterschiedliches Wirkungsspektrum multifaktoriell vorhanden ist.
Ebenfalls ist die Wirkungsdauer nur zeitlich limitiert, bei der Taxotere-Monotherapie durchschnittlich 18,9 Monate (Aus: Der Urologe 5-2006).

Daran seht Ihr, dass die anwendenden Ärzte  oft - wenn nicht vorher eine Chemotherapie-Testung durchgeführt wurde -  dann auch wie die Kuh vor´m neuen Tore stehen. 

Jedoch gibt es beim Prostatakarzinom ja nicht so eine üppige Auswahl an Chemotherapeutika.

Eine Alternative zu den Taxan-basierten Regimen ist die Therapie mit Anthrazyklinen (so z.B.  das  liposomale pegylierte Doxorubicin) zu sehen.

Diese Variante ist nicht sehr bekannt, wird aber durch die Kölner Ärzte um Professor Heidenreich publiziert.

Zurück zur Praxis! Sollte die PSA-Werte weiter  signifikant im Rahmen der Taxotere-Anwendung in die nicht gewollte Richtung driften, dann scheint diese Therapie nicht mehr zu greifen.

In diesem Falle schlagen ebenfalls die Kölner Ärzte eine sinnvolle Kombination (aufgrund des multifaktoriellen Prozesses der Tumorprogression) von noch möglichen Chemo-, Hormon- oder Strahlentherapieoptionen mit einer Variante eines entsprechenden molekularen  Medikamentes vor. Dazu muß aber vorher z.B. über eine Biopsie  einer gut zugänglichen Metastase immunhistochemisch eine sog. Expressionsanalyse durchgeführt werden.

Leider dient das auch zur Zeit nur zur Verbesserung der limitierten Überlebenszeiten von Patienten mit hormonrefraktären PCa.

Leider ist das die harte Realität.

Also Merri und Heike,

bleibt weiter so am Ball!

Evtl. solltet Ihr Euch noch mit der Biologischen Krebsabwehr beschäftigen(Email: information@biokrebs.de).

Gruß Werner R.

----------

